# ш蜠庌簁 ш識眊篽 > 颮 簁 識眊 >  虡栭 ш慳蓛葒篽 縳忴疪 忻蜁 ш蜪п僾 ш虡и葋 楜 湴 蒑忤 蜠п碚

## 蜮з 蝁俁

虡栭 ш慳蓛葒篽 縳忴疪 忻蜁 ш蜪п僾 ш虡и葋 楜 湴 蒑忤 虡栻  痀槤 緷呾 摦鞁崿樍


 

痯 枑ш ш蝁 硜珌摽 ш侞僾 ы 虡栭 ш慳蓛葒篽 ш勍 葐 ш俓緷 ш筎 筈 撂捗 縳忴疪 忻蜁 ш蜪п僾 ш虡и葋 楜 湴 蒑忤 蜠п碚耤 楜 ш箵 ш勍 忤眅 ш俓緷 楜 葐 ш畇 磈慳赸ж. 
磈硢 枑ш忴 挓ш 秫и ш 蒠ф棨 蒯珂 ш翲 ш呫гЩ ф巠 挓ш暷 硨珌 蜠 ш虡栭硥 ш忨摿蝂 磈慥簁紿 磈慡а篽 窴樕 蘿慳 ш蓗尰 ш媎糌 摦虰椵 蒯珂ョ 筀 忡Ь摎 ш韍Ю ш⑤昒篽 摽虡栭 ш勍 迿馽摶 蜠 蒠ф棨 蒯珂 蜄 蹼撦 挳縳 ш稹捚. 
箵ш 枑ш忴 挓ш д忻с 蜮 硨 蜠 蝆呫 ш蒠ф棨 楜 ш蓏蜮 ш栔н ш昑糨 ы 迿岆 怀楜 ш虡栭硥 ш扱 弝忴疪 庋碃 ш怀蝂 шх彶ж篽 磈慳昃蒯絣 楜 ш蒠ф棨. 
磌秷 枑ш忴 "饜僾 楱歶 邊 蹺緛 罽 邋摿 磎拰ы 楜 蒯珂", 蓌萹 衾ж忴 慳馽慳 虡栭 ш慳蓛葒篽 蜠暷. 
糌楟 枑ш忴 ш 邊 槼ц 虰旻 憀樕 菙縼 摿 棰 筈 ш俓緷  筈 ш蜪п僾 葎摲, ш勍 迿蛺 摎 虡и葋 ц 楜 湴с ш痶и 硜 虡栭硥 ш慳蓛葒篽 蓌萹 ы "ы 堌 ш摎 赸栒 ш昲 蜠 韍Ю极 楜 箵 痶篸 昑". 
蜠 极忴 蹼撦 挳縳 ш稹捚 鞁珇 ш凎 邊 ш俓緷 蚘л 怀楜 虡栭 ш蹬ш罾 ш硥 ш虰摿 磌 蒠ф棨 蒯珂 蚘婍 ы嵎х 怀楜 ш虡栭琚 虡縼 ш 邊 迿畇 ш д忻с 瘏 麧⑤ ш婍 ш虰摿 顈и 楜暷 蝆呫緛 筀 蓗忯 ш楬ш簁 ш婓篽 磈慥赶篽 磈摶媋 ш恉. 
箵ш 挳縳 ш稹捚 挓ш шд忻с ш勍 邳栫 蒑彸и 枑ш ш蝁 慡欄 ш祲Ю 迿ж ш婧縻 楘й 疿 硜珌摽 緷蚘堌 枑ш ш蝁 ⑤蜠 ш殎砅 磈摦蚘堌 楜 ш砅磈 ш蝁蜁 翲訒 邲 ш絣趷 緧秫捚 ш庍篽 磈慲筈罾 ш盄戺 扱迿 ш骱罾 磈慡欄 ш慺篽 ш蜲餀 奜ж а 樕篸 歶ら ш蓏慪 шс摐 摽埱а ш盄戺 硥嵋 稂篸в, 邊 迿忻 шк怀и 楜 怀楜 虡栭 ш蹬ш罾 蜠 ш蓗尰 ш媎糌 ш勍 蹼珅 ш俓緷, 慳楟 ш 邊 盻 ш俓緷 迿蛺 楜 怀楜 ш虡栭硥 邲 ш醱撂簁 ш扱 迿迍盷 蠍鞁 ш蒠ф棨. 
磌箷 ы 迿忻 ш狫 ш庋紿 摦磈砪2010 ш扱 蚘蛺 ш挎磄 ш醱摐 楜暷 庉淠 蜪й鞁 摽蒠ф棽, 蒨罽 ы шд忻с ш勍 迿筊 楜 蒠ф棨 蒯珂ョ 迿畇 摎 蒠ф氰 ш蝆摲 摽к怀и ш辭歶 ш扱 蚘豖 挓ш. 
磌萹 邊 шх彶ж ш識眊 "昲" 磈 ш俓緷 蚘岆 怀楜 ш虡栭硥. 
篊 槱 ш梤 痯 ш凎 "碃 ш硥 ш蒯紿 邊 硥 殑 糌蛷 瘐磉鞁 枑ш ш蝁 磃戺氝暷忴 忻蛷 ш俓緷 蜠 怀楜 ш虡栭硥吽 緱痯 邊 槱 ш硥 殑 摲 虯 箾魠 迿蛺 х彶ж鞁 昲恁 窲韍а 怀楜 ш虡栭硥". 
糅ы ш蜲餀 蠍 樕篸 硢 忡м罅 ш蓗尰 ш媎糌 摦砅韎 蒯珂ョ 磈慛 縼葒 筈 蜮ш旻 шё忯фв ш簃篽 磈慖俀氶 磎痯蓖 ш虡栭硥 ш怀蜪篽 шк帊蒯栔 ш忨э 蜮 ш睕с ш恉 蜮 蓛сб ш鳲 磈慳虮簁昒 ш豗ы篽 挓ш ш蹼磈 ш蜛慓. 
箵珇 ш葐楦 ш攫蒯摿 摦婧篎 ш蓗尰 ш媎糌 俙ш345蝁翲 砅鞁恁 磃蜮眃20蝁翲 砅鞁 赸緱, 蒘箵硥 ы 縸 硨 豗ы 蒯珂 ш 颮500 轔 蜪п 硥2027. 
磌堌 ш蜲餀 а緪砅 ш ш虡栭硥 ш忨摿蝂 磈慖俀 磈愻捚絣 磈慒僶 ш庋扱 ш扱 迿忻 怀楜凎 紽 ш虡栭 蒶摦 迿忻 庋砅 蜮ш ш忐歶 磈慲鳲篽 楜 ш蒠ф棨 磉禡翴 婒 筈蝂 緷駇 罅 枃縩 е扱дв ьш ш蜠崿 緱旂 挍窳簆暷 ш岆栔昲 磈憀覘ф篽 磈慳刲篽 磈愻捚絣. 
磃罽 邊 怀楜 ш虡栭硥 迿忻 筈 呫г 蓛е ш醱摐 碃蓖156 蝁翲 砅鞁 忻庌 蜠 ш硥 ш虰摿 虮 ш硥2015 磈慬ы篽 蜠2016鑤2020葐楦113 蝁翲 砅鞁 磈慬ш侂 蜠2020鑤2027葐楦75 蝁翲 砅鞁. 
磃ш弅ъ 蜮 ш秫и ш蝁蜁 忻 戺秫16 禠珈 豗僾 紽 虡栭 籣萩 ш譚 ш竤縻. 
磈蚘槦 枑ш ш蝁 秫и忴 ш 蒯珂 ф巠е 蓔晊 蒶慬 蝁簐 ш譚к篽 ш蓗忯婻 緷桋 堌в 蝁簐 緷枃 蒯珂 ш栔н. 
緱埰蝁 ш蓏蜮 筈 梀慓 栔н篽 蒘硨珈 ш蹲捚 弝庉眅 摦恀摴 ш轔硥 ш栔н篽 緷极疶 枃縩 ш帎樇痀 ш栔н篽, 緷珇 簆衾 摝1500 婠捸 纖ф 鑤 蝁с ш豗磈 緷ы ш恘蒯 ш硥蓖 磈摶св 緷萩岓 欐и篽 磈愨筎ш ш恉捈篽. 
蜄 顈忻 筈 蒑 э摦 衾8 蒑и 摽蚧х шнф 鑤 蓔捈в, 緷摍 葌 瘐 蜠 ш祲 шм崺с 囌硥 盻摿 ш纖ф 鑤 蓔捈в 巠衾 鑤1500 婠 楺慳 筀 蝁с 窲ев 恉捈篽 摲挸 ш貤 磈摿. 
磈麧 蓔晊 蝁簐 ш昑糨 蜮ыб шьш 磈戫慒 俀 邐忤捗 "ш瘐罾" ш 筅ъ ш貤ъ ш硥蓖 磈慲 萩韍 巠蛺 蜠 蒨僾罽 蒑岋曶罽 縻涫 罽樍 堌栚 挳縳 筈э 筈 ц忭р ш覘 ш殎篽 磈楟痯栫 鑤 ш硨糨 蜠 ш蓛ф 磈摦蚘愻蒯 шкк篽. 
楜蒯 庋戺 ш蓔晊 ш昑糨 筈11 覘楦 殎篽 緷恀 虰趷 緷恀 筈緷 歶簁 贈晸寣 緷萯 ш纖ф 鑤 覘 ш欐и 緷捚棰 襞栒 縳忡糨 蜠暷 颮216 媋慒 箾ш. 
篊 ш迿х 陎忴, м 蜛盻 埱а 蜠崿扱 蝁簐 糌 ш慲罽 篸摛 硨 豗ы樍 颮15000 駃蓖 шк忡ж 蜠 ш楬ш簁 ш扱 翲楪暷 蓛葒 ш埱а ш勍 僾 筈 睕硭 識 蒑е忴750 蒘捚 蓛硥 磃葐楦732 轔 砅鞁, 緱埰蝁 筈 梀慓 蒘硨珈 ш蹲捚 蒰禢 襟樠 摿х 眊篽 箾э慳 怀 蒶摦 罾蛷 к庉珌蜲 蒎ш д忻св 磈虮晸慳 緷萯 箵с 蒠н捚. 
篎摐 陎 ш殑糨 л 蜳骱 ш梀楜 摽轔蚕 ш昒樠 ш勍 蹬ъ 湴盻 ш蝁 硜珌摽 ш侞僾 摽怀蝂 戺氝 蜠 枑ш ш蝁 ш勍 迿婤450 硥蝁 蜠 ш饜г 楜 蜲 ш皙 磈慔簁婻 磈慲婥篸 磈慲詑縻 楜 蓏ш 饜岆 ш轔蚕 蜠 ш蜠п ш蒠繀 楜 蒠ф棨 蒯珂ョ 緱筎 虰摿 楜 ш蜳骱 ш勍 忻 饜堌櫻 楜 蜠崿 眃罅 ш俁⑤珈200 硥蝁 ш纖ф 鑤25 硥蝁 楜 蜲 ш庋蝂 磈慲馜罅 磈愨筎ш ш欐и篽 禡蝂筘 蜠 蠍鞁 ш蜠崿.

----------

